

Ask HN: Use experienced developer to oversee outsourcing?  - nextcontext

I'm currently in the early phases of site development, working on a prototype for an innovative media sharing site, and would really appreciate the input of the Hacker News community.  If there's a better place to post this, please let me know and I will do so.<p>The site will provide two services:  
	1) A community rated aggregation of the best media curation resources on the internet.
	2) A community driven recommendation database for movies, music, books, and self-improvement media.<p>The site is made to adapt to what works for its users, functioning by combining elements of Wikipedia's administrative curating with the user rating and ranking approach of Reddit.<p>There's a lot more I can tell anyone who is interested about how the site will work and the plan for how to develop its community and content, but, for these purposes, suffice to say it will involve a system of user generated links and pages, an ability to wiki-edit content on specific items, and a database that enables a functional filter system for users to determine what results they see.<p>Because I have a minimal development background and am financing the prototype on my own, I am planning to bring a detailed wireframe, design, and plan for a site to an outsourced development company.  But, I feel I ideally need someone with a strong background of relevant experience to oversee this, as the more difficult challenges of setting this up the right way on the back end will most likely be outside of both my and any inexpensive development team's skill sets.  It should be a minimal investment of time, as the primary role would be thinking it out in the right way for someone else to do the work, but I'm not sure if it's a realistic approach.<p>Let me know your thoughts on this process and idea, if you think there could be people with relevant skills interested in working this way and the best way to find someone.<p>I'm very interested to hear any thoughts or advice you may have to offer.
======
redspark
I have played exactly that role before and I believe it is a smart way to go
about it. You get the bulk of your development done for a lower price as well
as a reviewer of sorts to verify the quality of the work.

I have been brought in more than once to pick up the pieces when a non-
technical person simply sent their "plans" to an offshore developer. The
communication gap can be too much to overcome. Not to say that all situations
are bound to end up like that, but I have seen enough to think it happens with
some regularity.

~~~
nextcontext
Thanks redspark, any ideas on how to find the right person for that kind of
arrangement?

Coming from the other side, what made it worthwhile for you, what would be the
best way to go about the process to make it easiest and most efficient for the
developer?

~~~
redspark
I know I was found by those particular customers asking their personal network
for a project manager/developer. It is a bit of a unique skillset since it
requires someone who has excellent communication and follow-up skills, as well
as a very competent developer.

What made it worthwhile for me was working on something that I found
interesting. Every situation is unique, so nothing just jumps out at me to
make it easier or efficient.

For all intensive purposes, this developer is going to be kind of a co-
founder. Make sure you keep that in the back of your head as you search. If at
all possible I would suggest looking for someone local. Every degree of
separation increases the chance of mis-communication.

~~~
nextcontext
Interesting, makes a lot of sense- Appreciate that.

------
ashsyn
I've been a Project Manager/Developer on projects that involved outsourced
labour for the last 5 years. My background is .NET. If you want to chat let me
know.

